# Kde 3.5 y dudas

## g0su

Hola tengo unos problemillas con el kde y no se si soy el unico.

1º) Algunos acentos y demas no salen correctamente ni con utf-8 ni con iso8859-15(eso he podido leer que no soy el unico)

2º) Tengo problemas con los password, por ejemplo cuando cambio el password de usuario o ejecuto el kopete o konqueror y quiero guardar un password en la carpeta wirenoseque, me pide un password que yo no he creado ni se donde hacerlo.

http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/1541/problema18ug.th.jpg

Aqui el mensage cochino ese:

http://img226.imageshack.us/img226/3505/problema38ey.jpg

3º) No se que le ocurre al amarok que agrego una cancion y pincho dos veces para que me la ejecute y se me queda penchado.

http://img226.imageshack.us/img226/436/problema29lg.th.jpg

4º) He visto fallos como hacer el menu desplegable de aplicaciones personalizadas, tipo blackbos o windowmaker, que aprietas con el boton derecho sobre el escritorio y te sale, pues bien agrege las que agregue siempre me sale la primera XD

Un saludo y gracias

----------

## pacho2

 *g0su wrote:*   

> Hola tengo unos problemillas con el kde y no se si soy el unico.
> 
> 1º) Algunos acentos y demas no salen correctamente ni con utf-8 ni con iso8859-15(eso he podido leer que no soy el unico)
> 
> 2º) Tengo problemas con los password, por ejemplo cuando cambio el password de usuario o ejecuto el kopete o konqueror y quiero guardar un password en la carpeta wirenoseque, me pide un password que yo no he creado ni se donde hacerlo.
> ...

 

Supongo que lo habrás hecho, pero suele ser conveniente (cuando hay problemas de este tipo) borrar los ficheros de configuración de kde (y el .qt también) tras actualizarlo y subirlo de versión. Si quieres puede crear una cuenta nueva para probar si estos problemas suceden también allí.

Quizás si corres amarok desde el terminal te de alguna información de utilidad. El problema de la contraseña no tengo ni idea, lo siento   :Embarassed:  , lo único que te puedo decir es que, tras cambiar tu password vía passwd salgas y vuelvas a entrar en kde, pero es un consejo no basado en nada sólido y es pura prueba a ver si hay suerte  :Smile: 

Saludos y que tengas muchas suerte con tus problemas  :Smile: 

_______ EDITADO ________

¿qué versión de amarok tienes? Si tras borrar los ficheros de configuración de amarok, el problema persiste, prueba a instalar el amarok 1.3.7-r1.

----------

## Stolz

Borrar los archivos de configuración en principio no es necesario, se supone que los scripts de KDE se encargan de actualizar todo. Yo de momento no tengo queja, en todas las actualizaciones se me ha conservado las configuraciones anteriores. Me parece que perder toda tu configuración (que lleva meses tenerla a tu gusto)  en cada actualización es pagar un precio demasiado alto, desde luego no lo recomiendo.

Sobre el problema 1, si con las codificaciones habituales se te ve mal, entonces creo que está claro que es un bug, cosmético pero un bug. Por algún despiste (algún copia y pega) habrán incluidos caracteres  "raros". Los habrán dejado ahí pensando que se veían mal por pertenecer a otra codificación sin darse cuenta que no era el caso. Solución: bugs.kde.org y esperar.

Sobre la pregunta 2, eso que se ve en las capturas es el dialogo de kwallet. Kwallet es el manejador de contraseñas unificado de KDE. Si lo sabes usar es la mar de útil. Si no te gusta kdewllet, lo puedes desactivar igualmente pero las contraseñas que indiques que se te guarden, se almacenarán en los archivos de configuración con una codificación bastante rudimentaria e insegura.

Para que no te pida el password de la cartera predeterminada cada vez que quieres que ser recuerde una contraseña, es tan sencillo como poner el password de dicha cartera en blanco (lo que tardé en averiguar esto ultimo   :Embarassed:  ).  Para cambiar este password  o para poder desactivar kwallet, puedes instalar el paquete kwalletmanager (realmente para desactivar inicialemnte kwallet no es necesario este paquete, ya que la primera vez te pregunta si quieres usarlo o no, pero una vez activado, la unica forma de desactivarlo, al menos que yo conozca, es usando kwalletmanager).

Para 3 y 4 mira en bugs.kde.org .La verdad es que creo que KDE 3.5 es la version de KDE que ha salido con mas fallos tontos con diferencia. Algunos ya están corregidos en la version de SVN. Yo no me he podido esperar a que saquen versiones nuevas y para algunos paquetes, por ejemplo Kate, ya estoy usando la version disponible en SVN de la rama 3.5.

Saludozzzzzzzzz

----------

## g0su

El kdewallet el problema es que no me deja hacer nada con él, es decir, no he podido crear una contraseña ni nada. En la version 3.4 me dejaba sin problemas la primera vez pero luego no me deja. De echo no tengo ni el programa que comentas, en que paquete viene? porque creo que eso va ser el fallo XD

Un saludo

----------

## Stolz

No te deja hacer nada porque no tienes el paquete que te he dicho. Instala kwalletmanager, que viene en el paquete con el mismo nombre, kwalletmanager.

Saludozzzzz

----------

## g0su

Lo tengo instalado lo lanzo y no me hace nada. Si lo ejecuto como root me da warning pero la aplicacion no aparece, si lo hago como usuario normal ni warnins ni nada y no se ejecuta XD

Un saludo

----------

## Stolz

Se me ocurren posibles dos causas de que no se muestre:

- Un bug. Puedes mirar en http://bugs.kde.org por si hay algo al respecto.

- Que algún día configurases Kwallet para que no muestre el icono de la barra de tareas (que es la forma de saber que se está ejecutando) y por eso te da la sensación de que no se ejecuta.

Para el segundo caso, puedas reconfigurarlo desde el centro de control de KDE, en la sección "Seguridad y privacidad->Cartera de KDE".

Si quieres seguir utilizando el sistema de carteras de KDE pero sin que te pida passwod, activa la opción para que muestre de nuevo el icono del administrador de carteras y una vez mostrado, pulsando sobre el icono, establece el password de la cartera por defecto a un "password vacío".

Si no quieres seguir utilizando Kwallet, simplemente desactivalo desde el mismo sitio del centro de control.

Si quieres restablecer la configuracion por defecto de todo Kwallet, supongo que eliminado el fichero ~/.kde3.5/share/config/kwalletrc bastará, pero nunca lo he hecho, así es que no estoy seguro.

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## pacho2

 *Quote:*   

> Yo de momento no tengo queja, en todas las actualizaciones se me ha conservado las configuraciones anteriores.

 

Yo en cambio he tenido algún problema  :Smile: , supongo que dependerá de las versiones en las que nos movamos, el uso que hagamos de kde..., en fin  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Me parece que perder toda tu configuración (que lleva meses tenerla a tu gusto)  en cada actualización es pagar un precio demasiado alto, desde luego no lo recomiendo.

 

Es cierto  :Smile: . Por eso yo optaría por crear un usuario nuevo para probar si con la configuración por defecto hay o no problemas, para así intentar acotar el problema.

 *Quote:*   

> Para 3 y 4 mira en bugs.kde.org .La verdad es que creo que KDE 3.5 es la version de KDE que ha salido con mas fallos tontos con diferencia. 

 

Qué cosas, eso mismo se decía de kde 3.4.0  :Smile:  Aunque ya sabéis que escritorio uso, yo creo que quizás sería conveniente esperar un poco a que salga el 3.5.1  :Smile:  Es sólo una sugerencia, claro...

 *Quote:*   

> por ejemplo Kate, ya estoy usando la version disponible en SVN de la rama 3.5.

 

Es buena señal que se den cuenta de los errores y los arreglen  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Si quieres restablecer la configuracion por defecto de todo Kwallet, supongo que eliminado el fichero ~/.kde3.5/share/config/kwalletrc bastará, pero nunca lo he hecho, así es que no estoy seguro. 

 

Con otras utilidades de kde haciendo eso bastaba, aunque puede que dependa de la aplicación  :Neutral: 

Saludos y suerte

PD: Es guapa esta cara  :Neutral:  no me había fijado en ella XD

----------

## Stolz

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   por ejemplo Kate, ya estoy usando la versión disponible en SVN de la rama 3.5. 
> 
> Es buena señal que se den cuenta de los errores y los arreglen 

 

Ya quisiera yo. He reportado unos 10 bugs solo de Kate en lo que va de mes. En muchos de ellos los desarrolladores no solo no se dieron cuenta de que existían (algo atendible) sino que a pesar de reportarlo decían que el bug no existía y me lo cerraban. Tuve que abrir un hilo en este mimo foro preguntando si alguien mas los tenia y en caso de tenerlos que por favor lo indicase en los reportes para que los reabrieran, y así fue. Como dato extremo, el bug relacionado con las sesiones de Kate me lo llegaron a cerrar hasta 4 veces diciendo que ya estaba solucionado cuando no era así. Si quieres ver mi odisea con los bugs, consulta la lista de correo de kate-devel y verás lo mucho que me he 'peleado'  :Crying or Very sad: 

Menos mal que por lo menos muchos ya están solucionados.

Saludozzzzzzzzz

----------

## pacho2

Vaya  :Sad: 

¿Estás seguro de que el problema es de kde o sólo sucede con el kde de gentoo?

Podrías probar a reportarlo en bugs.gentoo.org , lo mismo hasta encuentran la solución antes que los de kde...  :Wink: 

Saludos y suerte

----------

## Stolz

So errores en los programas, asi es que no tiene mucho que ver con gentoo, por eso siempre que reporto algo de KDE no realcionado con Gentoo en el Bugzilla de Gentoo, me remiten (con razón) al bugzilla de KDE. En algunos de los ordenadores de mi facultad (los pocos que tienen KDE 3.5) con Suse tambien pasa.

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## pacho2

Está bien saber que en SuSE también pasa...

Yo es que tenía la esperanza de que, si kde no le daba importancia, lo mismo alguna distro si se la diera y lo parchease para solucionar el fallo...

Saludos

----------

